
Uber CEO hopes to have self-driving cars in service in 18 months - TheVinous
https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/23/uber-ceo-hopes-to-have-self-driving-cars-in-service-in-18-months/
======
TheVinous
It looks that Uber just don't want to deal with any legal issue.

